# Yesj his TT MK2 (update 08-06-'15 chip tuning and detailing)



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi There!
I'm Maurice from the Netherlands. Driving the TT for 6 months now. Love the car!
Here for some information and fun 

*Type -* TT MK2 Proline hand6
*Engine -* 2.0TFSI
*Colour -* Ice Silver metallic

*option list Proline and some:*
Climatecontrol
Rainsensor
lichtsensor
Xenon
comming leaving home
Automatic dimming inside mirror
Cruise Control
Tire presure sensor
Bose Sound
USB + Bluetooth module
multifunctional sport steering wheel
ESP/ASR
Elek. mirrors + heated
Half leather half alcantara
Elektric support in seats

*Tuning Exterieur:*
VCDS mod USA indicator lights 30% on

*Tuning Interieur:*

*suspension and brakes:*
Eibach 25/20mm 
(have to install the TTS front brakes)

*Wheels and tires:*
OEM A4 B7 DTM ronal 18" 8.0J
Goodyear Eagle F1 as2 235/40/18

*Audio and Multimedia:*
Bose
USB en Bluetooth module

*plans 2014/2015:*
Eibach lowering (done)
Tuning: exhaust+intake+chip=275pk/400NM
install the TTS brakes with EBC greenstuff
Wheel spacers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Thnx!!


----------



## ryanmanu (Nov 8, 2014)

I must say, i love the wheels!


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi nice to meet you.


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Thnx ryanmanu. You don't see them often. I think they only fitted them on the B7 A4 DTM. And there not a lot of DTM's, and the DTM owners often don't sell there wheels


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Little update. fitted OEM 3.2fsi / 2.0Tsi quattro exhaust. 
Also removed the catalitic converter in the downpipe. Helps reducing the turbo lag and a little horsepower gain. Should help with chiptuning around 15hp.


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Some pictures after washing


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Last friday they chip tuned my TT. 
It was to warm to see the result with normal temps. It was 33 degrees at the moment in Holland. 
Results where very nice for the temperature. 262HP and 405NM. He did a other TT 2 weeks ago with a bad fuel pump. That one had 283HP/415NM. So he said with normale temps mine has at least 285HP.
I did a downpipe cat delete and a K&N filter. Before tuning the TT already had 230HP and 320NM 



















A week earlier I did a detailing job. 3 step polishing and Gyeon can coat. Day after poorboys sealant.


----------

